# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  TEETH!

## Tim

hey, i do believe i have discovered a dreamsign of mine, the falling out of my teeth.  it happens like every night... one of my teeth starts to get loose, then another one, and one by one they start falling out. and i get really pissed off, but also i get sad, since these are my adult teeth and they wont grow back. well, im wondering two things about this:

i told my girlfriend about this and she said she has the exact same thing! so that made me think, maybe losing your teeth is a common dreamsign, like going to school naked, so im wondering if anyone else has this particular dreamsign.

also, every time this happens in a dream, i remember it happening in other dreams, but while it is happening i think it is real. i think "oh man, i cant believe this is actually happening... i have dreamed about it so many times before, and now it is happening in real life." its like i cant get myself to realize that when this is happening ITS A DREAM. does anybody else have a problem where they recognize a dreamsign, but it doesnt get them to realize its a dream

----------


## Skywalker

I have the problem all the time time, i don't know the secret yet to breaking out of it is, i can only guess that thinking alot about lucidity during the day, doing recall and reality check exercises and the like will eventaully lead to a eureka moment where you finally realize the dreamsign.  It can only get better from there presumably as you actually form a "habit" of recognizing dreamsigns.

By the by, this is one of the most common dream scenarios as far as i know, i'm sure you have researched it, if not, check this out:

This classic dream has a number of interpretations. It can literally mean that you are frightened of losing your teeth. It can show the beginning of a new phase of life just as we lose our teeth when we pass from early childhood and head towards adulthood. You may be worried about your self image or the dream may signify unexpressed anxiety.

http://www.dreammoods.com/commondreams/teeth.htm

cheers!

----------


## A Lost Soul

I dream of losing my teeth all the time. I thought it was just me, though, because pretty much the whole of my birth mother's side of the family has dentures. It's scary when you're a little kid and everyone is taking out their teeth in front of you!

----------


## wasup

Same here but kind of different.  Just a night or two ago I had a dream in which my teeth were disgusting yellow and brown and stuff and I was going to the dentist in about two days.  I also do dream of my teeth keep of falling out for example I bite into some food and PLOP.

----------


## Curios

I have had the loosing teeth dreams too.  I havnt had one in years but i know exactly what you mean.  I remember i would wake up and brush and floss like mad.  I think it may be a fear of loosing teeth perhaps.   Ive also had dreams where it feels like candy or taffy is stuck in my teeth and i struggle to remove it and it just seems to get worse.

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Mannequin Skywalker_
> * http://www.dreammoods.com/commondreams/teeth.htm
> *



hrm.  my sister occasionally gets those dreams when she's anxious about something.  That page seems to completely dance around that possibility, but never comes right out and says that.  i wonder why?

----------


## Second Attention

No actual proof, speculation can't be represented as being truthful because legal crap. 

I think that's kind of funny, really, because I have a diagnosed paranoid anxiety disorder, and fuck, I've never dreamt of my teeth falling out. I have woken up having anxiety attacks(already posted it somehwere), and that sucks some mad ass. I need to recall my dreams though... the ones I recall are always anxiety filled.

----------


## jill1978

I typically have the teeth dreams dureing times of stress, which also happens to be the times I grind my teeth at night....It makes sense that if I'm clenching and grinding my teeth it would come up in my dream.It is a disturbing dream, cause you think what do I do know get dentures?

----------


## Aural Girl

I used to always have teeth dreams, except my teeth crumbled out of my mouth - it was horrible.  It finally ended after I saw a dentist and had my mercury amalgams replaced with porcelin.  I'm still recovery from mercury toxicity   ::?:  .

If you're dreaming about losing your teeth, your subconcious may be trying to tell you something.  A trip to the dentist may ease your mind. (But don't bother asking if amalgam fillings are dangerous to your brain and your vital organs...  ::lipssealed::  )

----------


## Tim

wow! i had no idea teeth falling out was such a common dream. hopefully i will be able to recognize it as a sign and become lucid from it in the future...

----------


## evangel

I've had them often also...   ::D:  And I woke up and brushed my teeth before going back to sleep a couple of times.
I've also heard non-lucid dreamers say they've had them often.
One interpretation I've heard is that it indicates death or decay which by itself is lame, 'cause what does that mean?!   ::?:   I vote for the stress/anxiety explanation.

----------


## Silver Sphere

I was so surprised when I found out that this is a common dream... everyone knows about classic dreams like falling, being chased, flying etc. but very few people know that many people have tooth dreams.

The stress explanation seems as likely as any to me.

----------


## Jim004

sometimes i use it as a reality check. try pulling a couple your teeth out, its a good way to tell if your dreaming.

----------


## liquid

As far as I can remember I have never had a dream that involved my teeth at all  ::shock::  I guess im the weird kid on the block.

However! Ive had MANY dreams where im kissing a girl, and every time my mouth feels funny. Has anyone else ever felt this? I posted it in another thread a little while ago but im not sure if Ive checked up on it yet. I get this sticky, cotton-mouth, tingling feeling every time. 

Other than that, I love my "making out with hot girls" dreams.

----------


## O'nus



----------


## jill1978

that's kinda scary. but cute

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by jill1978_
> *that's kinda scary. but cute*



My ex said that all too often...

----------


## liquid

Thanks for that picture O'Nus, I can now be positive that im going to have a dream tonight...Ill use it as a dream sign  ::morecrying::

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by liquid_
> *Thanks for that picture O'Nus, I can now be positive that im going to have a dream tonight...Ill use it as a dream sign*



You think that's scary?  Want to see the picture of my ex?  lol  ::-P:

----------


## DAL9000

The teeth dream and its variants are extremely common... I personally used to have dreams all the time about all the teeth in my mouth getting tangled up, which caused a good bit of pain if I tried to speak... Just use it as a dreamsign...

----------


## nerve

i had my first teeth dream a couple nights ago. weird.

----------


## DAL9000

It's because you're being influenced by our group social dynamics... Pfeer!

----------


## jill1978

onus what was she refering to?

----------


## jessicamarie

I have read that the 'teeth-falling-out' dream is in the top 10 most common dream themes...I'll have to look up where I read that.  

I remember dreaming once that I was standing in front of a porcelin sink.  I felt something in my mouth and I spit it out.  It was black, chalk-like and tooth-sized.  It began to dissolve into blood and spiral down the drain.  Then I realized it was one of my teeth and more of them began to break apart and I spit them out, horrified.  I was not lucid.

----------


## lostanddelirious

i had this dream a few years ago and i was at highschool and my teeth started to as the same as you get loose one by one and then they all just came out.
it completley freaked me out so i looked it up and it said that it is sometimes a sign of being aware of changes and spiritually maturing.
that certainley put my mind at ease =)

funny how the strangest of dreams make sense when you look them up


p.s first post WooT! =oP

----------


## Lucius

Ive had this dream once..and never again..it was a non lucid,but yes I knew it was a really common dream.I dont seem to have it though..

----------


## azwe_echo

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP_
> *i had my first teeth dream a couple nights ago. weird.*



wow, me too! I distinctly remember my left, top front tooth being much more worn and frail than the rest. I remember not wanting to eat because when I bit or chewed I could feel it beginning to crumble...but this didn't help me become lucid at all, not just because this was my first teeth dream (that I recall) so I haven't formed a habit from it, but also because it was an overall very fuzzy recall; in fact the part about my teeth is all I remember.

----------


## fly by night

Wow..hi i,m a newbie here and i,m glad i found this site .I also thoght i was the only one with these dreams of my teeth becoming loose aand the anxiety i feel when they all seem to fall out..or the feeling of my teeth melting or disolving in my mouth..all the time not realizing it is a dream..what a shame..i told my dentist about these dreams and asked if hee ever heard similar stories from other patients but he just kinda laughed it off..it,s a little relief to know others share this experience..even a greater relief when you wake up and still have a mouth full of teeth!

----------


## Silver Sphere

I had a tooth dream last night - in fact, it was a false awakening.  I dreamed that I woke up in bed and a couple of my teeth felt loose.  I played with them a bit, and then they fell out... and then a couple more... then a couple more... and then when I bit down all my remaining teeth stuck together like I had a mouthful of caramel.

----------


## Lowercase Society

dammit, i hope i don't get these freaky teeth dreams from reading this thread! i am still young...not in a nursing home yet.






> she said don't, don't let it go to your head.
> Boys like you are a dime a dozen, boys like you are a dime a dozen.
> She said, your a touch over rated, your a lush and i hate it.[/b]

----------

